# Safari très très lent



## khaleed (31 Octobre 2005)

Bonjour !

Je dispose d'une connexion Free dégroupée, d'un PM G5 2*1.8 relié à la Freebox par un long câble ethernet (10 mètres), ainsi que d'un iBook G4 1.42. relié en Wi-Fi

Bizarrement, la navigation sur mon PM est extrêmement lente (pareil à une connexion par modem téléphonique), alors que la vitesse des téléchargements est très rapide (jusqu'à 600ko/s).

Sur mon iBook, c'est l'inverse la navigation internet est excellente, mais les téléchargements sont sensiblement plus lents que sur mon PM (vitesse néanmoins raisonable car c'est du Wi-fi).

J'ai fait des test de bande passante sur le site d'Alice et je dispose de 14Mo/s sur mon PM et de 9 Mo/s sur mon iBook.

Donc pourquoi est-ce que ma navigation internet est si lente sur PM ??? J'ai essayé avec Firefox et j'ai le même problème...  

Serait-ce à cause de la longueur du cable ethernet ? Mais alors, pourquoi est-ce que les téléchargements de mise à jour se font aussi rapidement. c'est à n'y rien comprendre...


----------



## Anabys (31 Octobre 2005)

C'est probablement le c&#226;ble ou les interfaces ethernet, &#231;a doit te faire monter ton ping.


----------



## khaleed (31 Octobre 2005)

Qu'entends-tu par "interface ethernet" ? Serait-ce une panne de mon port ethernet sur mon G5 ?
Dois-je changer le câble ?


----------



## khaleed (1 Novembre 2005)

Ooooohééééé...

Y a quelqu'un ????

Personne n'a de réponse à mon problème ?

J'ai téléchargé 10.4.3, mais ppas d'effet notable sur la lenteur de ma navigation

PS: J'ai oublié de signaler que cette lenteur concerne égaleme,nt le rapatriement du courrier dans Mail (compte Yahoo et Laposte)


----------



## saturnin (1 Novembre 2005)

Moi j'&#233;tais pas satisfait de safari, c'etait tr&#232;s lent sur certains sites, l&#224; avec opera &#231;a va 100 fois mieux.
Et quand tu telecharges quelque chose est ce que c'est lent aussi?


----------



## Anabys (1 Novembre 2005)

Il ne faut pas confondre vitesse brute de la connexion et temps de r&#233;ponse (latence, lag, ping... c'est pareil). Un cable tr&#232;s long peut en effet augmenter la latence. Par contre, ta carte ethernet n'est pas morte (sinon tu n'aurais plus de connexion du tout), mais peut &#234;tre mal param&#233;tr&#233;e.


----------



## PA5CAL (1 Novembre 2005)

... oui, mais 10 mètres pour un câble Ethernet, ce n'est pas très long. A moins que tu ne te sois fait refiler de la daube par ton revendeur.

Mais peut-être y a-t-il beaucoup de monde qui surfe dans ton quartier, et que ça bouchonne somme toute assez loin de chez toi.


----------



## biskott (1 Novembre 2005)

A d&#233;faut, commence par remplacer ton cable ethernet.
Ensuite, avec la console d'utilitaire de r&#233;seau (Applications/Outils), va sur le ping et lance un test vers ton routeur : tes temps de r&#233;ponses doivent &#234;tre tr&#232;s court (sinon lag).

Si tu as un doute sur les temps de r&#233;ponses, post ici le r&#233;sultat.


----------

